

I Have My Own Internet.  No One Else May Go There. - mike626
http://inaquestionmark.blogspot.com/2012/05/my-internet.html

======
cldrope
It's assuredly cleverly written, but that doesn't guarantee value or any kind
of discernible message.

~~~
marklindhout
I believe it has value because it puts a question to the nature of the
Internet as we now use it. As it is being more and more regulated, where do we
draw the line on who we can exclude? How far does that exclusion go?

Ideally everybody should always be allowed access. The Internet is a machine
for sharing information, after all, and that is a liberty. Yet current
intellectual property-oriented lawmakers implement all kinds of weird half-
functional rule to it, changing it.

That, and also taking a look at the Internet as a religion is quite
entertaining. He is echoing the splits such as those of the catholic church,
early christianity, zoroastrian religions, etcetera.

I found it very good to read about something I never question and love through
the eyes of an outsider.

~~~
cldrope
While it is a very broken analogy, after reading your post I did get a better
understanding for what he was going for and it gained a bit of entertainment
and mild insight value. Thank you.

